# What happens after a 4th PE failure in GA?



## rhc900 (Dec 17, 2009)

Just found out I failed the SE I for the 3rd time in GA, what do I have to do if I fail a 4th time to take the test again? Already have an MS degree...


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 17, 2009)

Armageddon.


----------



## TranspoVA (Dec 17, 2009)

Take it in another state...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2009)

read through the sec of state website, i think after the 4th you have to wait 2 years plus get additional education

most people I have known just take it in Alabama


----------



## jonstone (Dec 17, 2009)

They give you an honorary license for dedication, hehe.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 17, 2009)

You'd have to check with the state. I think Florida was 3 failures and then you had to go get XX-number of credits before you could take it again. It's been a long time but I do remember one of the guys when I was working in Jacksonville ran out of chances in Florida so he went and took it in Georgia.


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 17, 2009)

They license you in Mississippi and exile you across the state lines.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 17, 2009)

^^ Georgia doesn't border Mississippi dumbass, it borders Alabama.

rhc900, I would call the board, and make sure you get the name of the person you talk to and write a phone memo. They're completely worthless there.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 17, 2009)

eastonpensfan said:


> They license you in Mississippi and exile you across the state lines.






Chucktown PE said:


> ^^ Georgia doesn't border Mississippi dumbass, it borders Alabama.
> rhc900, I would call the board, and make sure you get the name of the person you talk to and write a phone memo. They're completely worthless there.


He said states LINES...plural. Who's the dumbass now, C-town?

:smileyballs:


----------



## rhc900 (Dec 17, 2009)

thanks for the responses, I tried searching the sos website but I can't find my answer on there

How are folks taking it in Alabama? Do you not need an Alabama address or drivers license?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 17, 2009)

rhc900 said:


> Just found out I failed the SE I for the 3rd time in GA, what do I have to do if I fail a 4th time to take the test again? Already have an MS degree...


You are forced to work for Orlando's finest and most prestigious engineering firm.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Dec 17, 2009)

^ And stare at this face every day.


----------



## hansel (Dec 17, 2009)

rhc900 said:


> Just found out I failed the SE I for the 3rd time in GA, what do I have to do if I fail a 4th time to take the test again? Already have an MS degree...


First of all, I don't think you should worry about failing the 4th times.

If I were you, I will change my study strategy bone up and take the test the 4th times with a positive attitude. Or I will take PE Civil/Structural to give give myself a break while I think about taking the SE1.


----------



## csb (Dec 17, 2009)

For sure check with your state board directly. Certain boards will not grant a license with passing results from another state if you don't fulfill the requirements from their state. Example: X state says that if you fail 3 times, you need to get 12 credit hours to take the exam again. Y state lets you take it the fourth time with them, not caring about the three failures. You pass, but when you try for reciprocity, X state still wants the 12 credit hours.

That isn't true for all states, but make sure you know what you're up against.


----------



## rhc900 (Dec 17, 2009)

hansel said:


> First of all, I don't think you should worry about failing the 4th times. If I were you, I will change my study strategy bone up and take the test the 4th times with a positive attitude. Or I will take PE Civil/Structural to give give myself a break while I think about taking the SE1.


I have to take the SE1, we're not allowed to take Civil w/ structural afternoon in GA.

I've got a positive outlook and will start studying even earlier this time, but it's not the material that is getting me, it's the time constraint. You really have to be able to fly through the problems. Plus it doesn't help that I design bridges at my job, which is only a small fraction of the test.

I'm sure those of you who've passed it have heard all the complaints before, then pass it and kind of stop caring, but there is a better way to test for competence than an exam that is so heavily focused on time. The ability to solve a problem in 6 minutes vs. 9 minutes doesn't mean jack at my job, but if that is my average on the test I'm guaranteed to fail.

I know, life isn't fair, blah blah blah.

Thanks for all the responses. I laughed a little at the armageddon reply.


----------



## ca73 (Dec 17, 2009)

I finally passed the SE1 on the third time. I spent several hundred dollars on study materials, webinars, etc. Then a friend of mine recommended a preparation course for the SEI. It is given by Dr. Tim Mays of the Citadel. He has this two day course set up so that you know how to approach the exam and also what some of the major topics most likely to be covered on the exam. You will receive crib or "cheat" sheets to take into the exam along with many examples that are set up to mimic the exam. He also offers advice that he has gotten back from past test takers. I have included a link to his website below. Also, I recommend the Structural Engineering Reference Manual. Take care and good luck next time.

http://se-es.org/PE_ATLANTA.pdf


----------



## eastonpensfan (Dec 17, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> eastonpensfan said:
> 
> 
> > They license you in Mississippi and exile you across the state lines.
> ...



nice... yeah, alabama wasn't punishment enough so i said the plural to mississippi... at least someone got it.


----------



## XOXOXO (Jan 7, 2010)

rhc900 said:


> thanks for the responses, I tried searching the sos website but I can't find my answer on there
> How are folks taking it in Alabama? Do you not need an Alabama address or drivers license?


So long as you have ID and meet the state's testing requirements when you apply, it doesn't matter if you're out of state.

I'm from NY and have taken the PE in CT. I took the FE exam in Delaware...and was living in PA at the time.


----------



## nostradumbass (Jan 11, 2010)

Just take some time off, then take the 16-hour structural exam in 2011

(!!!)


----------

